# LF: Indian Almond Leaves



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking for Indian Almond Leaves
the closer to the Tri City Area the better
Please post here or PM prices and location, I need quite a few depending on prices.
I can pick up.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Try e-bay they get delivered to your door and CHEAP!!!

can buy lots of a 100 various grades....


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*leaves*

You may pm MyKiss for the leaves.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

No kidding about the ebay deals. I ordered a bunch, we will see what they look like when they get here in a few weeks.

@ could still use about 10 to get started on black water extract project in the meantime if anyone wants to sell some. @

Thanks for the Mykiss tip, I was waitng for a pm from him, its so darn far from Poco to Steveston though.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

You can boil them to make black water.... Also They'll get here fast!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got mine off ebay, they're huge. It took two weeks to ship from Malaysia, just as a FYI.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine came in 4 days


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Scholz said:


> You can boil them to make black water.... Also They'll get here fast!


Any suggestions for blackwater recipes?
How many leaves for how much water?
How slowly should it be added to the tank so as not lower PH too quick?

Any help would be great


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's pretty much 1 leaf per 10 gallons.

I've never made instant blackwater so I can't give suggestions on that.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

you're pushing it at one large leaf for 10 gallons...

For true blackwater it's more like 1 leaf for 1 to 2 gallons....


If you boil the leaves you can make your own extract which you can make as concentraded as you want.... 

The leaves take about 3 days to water log and tan the water.... that's probably plenty of time for the fish to adjust since it's a slow process over three days...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've read 6-10 inches for 10 gallons for breeding. It really depends on the size of the leaf, and whether you leave it whole.

I never had a rapid ph drop, so I'm not too worried. Correct me if I'm wrong, I never paid close attention, I just no I haven't had deaths or dropped berries.

Ahhh, I should add I don't remove carbon or purigen from my filter, so the leaf may not have any effectiveness at all.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> I've read 6-10 inches for 10 gallons for breeding. It really depends on the size of the leaf, and whether you leave it whole.
> 
> I never had a rapid ph drop, so I'm not too worried. Correct me if I'm wrong, I never paid close attention, I just no I haven't had deaths or dropped berries.
> 
> Ahhh, I should add I don't remove carbon or purigen from my filter, so the leaf may not have any effectiveness at all.


Black Water has a low PH.... and low mineral content....

In order to get a ph change you'll need more than one leaf per 10 gallons

Does your water stain brown?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

i have em and live in pomo if you wanna meet by the dairy queen. theres also peat pelletsyou could use...to lower ph and tint. our ph is pretty low anyhow though..


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> i have em and live in pomo if you wanna meet by the dairy queen. theres also peat pelletsyou could use...to lower ph and tint. our ph is pretty low anyhow though..


in Poco we are getting 7.4 out of the tap, Northside Poco in particular. I am right down the road from the lake we get our water from though so that may make a difference.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not really looking for a ph drop, I'm looking for the antibodies and some tanin to leech.

I've got a 6.5 from the flora base, with good KH and GH as it is.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> I'm not really looking for a ph drop, I'm looking for the antibodies and some tanin to leech.
> 
> I've got a 6.5 from the flora base, with good KH and GH as it is.


Yes but with 1 leaf per 10 gallons are you getting any brown tint to the water at all? With the charcoal in there?


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*Ial*

I use one leaf for each 10g tank.
It gives a nice tinted look, plus antibody effect you look for.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

i've got one leaf in 5 gallons and it's no where near black water conditions or tint....

It's a LARGE leaf too


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll add another leaf and see how it goes.


----------

